# HCG Trigger Shot- Help??



## FaithnHope41

I just received the HCG trigger injection on Thursday at noon. Doctor told us to BD that day and as much as possible on Friday. I keep reading how you are supposed to ovulate about 36 hours post HCG trigger. and I am wondering why I was told to start BDing so quickly. :/ I will say though that I was in so much pain Thursday and Friday, I know it sounds crazy, but I think I felt my ovaries working. So I don't know, maybe I O'd on Friday. CM was stringy and consisted of an egg white. We BD Thursday night, Friday after work and before bed, then again on Saturday morning. I am hoping we timed it alright! Any info or feedback is very much appreciated! Also, if any of you have any success stories from having the HCG trigger shot with Clomid, please share your stories! They are encouraging!:dust: Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Hey there! I too am on the Trigger shot with Clomid! :) He told you to BD at those times because its best to BD before ovulation and the day of :) I triggered two weeks ago on Thursday and he told me to thurs fri and sat as well :) Crossing my fingers this is our month, as I could find out on my 2 year anniversary! Good luck to you!


----------



## FaithnHope41

It is so nice to know that there are others out there going through the same thing as me! If you don't mind me asking, what dosage of clomid are you on and what days did you take it? Did you take anything else with it as well? I did 150mg clomid CD 3-7, Estradial 10mg CD 8-12, and dexamethasone 2mg CD 3-12. I know it's a lot... haha, the dex has unfortunately made me gain some weight and lose sleep. :sad2: but I keep telling myself it will all be worth it in the end!! I hope you get your :bfp:!! I will keep you in my prayers! Keep me posted on the status!


----------



## faithforbaby

Hey!!! I am on 100mg Clomid and Ovidrel trigger shot. I don't take anything else except I tried to take one Mucinex a day. I am not sure if it did anything, but we will see. I am feeling very confident! I will keep you posted!


----------



## greeneyes0279

I've done trigger shot many times. I myself don't Ov till 36 hours or so after it, but know of others who have Ov'd less than 36 hours after it. Everyone is different. Good luck! :dust:


----------



## FaithnHope41

:flower:What is mucinex supposed to do?! I have never heard of that before but am very interested in hearing about it! 

Green eyes, I see you are expecting! Congratulations!! Did you have success with the trigger shot?


----------



## greeneyes0279

Mucinex thins mucus even cervical mucus, therefore making it easy for the swimmers to get through cervix and to the egg.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Yes, I did. I had to do mine at 12:30am half asleep. It worked though.


----------



## faithforbaby

PS faithnhope41..
.I got my BFP today!!!!!! ;) Best Anniversary present ever!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

faithforbaby said:


> PS faithnhope41..
> .I got my BFP today!!!!!! ;) Best Anniversary present ever!!

Congrats!


----------



## faithforbaby

greeneyes0279 said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> PS faithnhope41..
> .I got my BFP today!!!!!! ;) Best Anniversary present ever!!
> 
> Congrats!Click to expand...

Greeneyes! :baby: Congrats on you 9-11 :bfp: We can be bump buddies! :thumbup:Hopefully FaithnHope41, you will be joining us soon! The trigger shot works!....Along with prayer and faith of course! Here are my pics I promised!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







HPTS!.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## greeneyes0279

Of course. I am just so excited. I feel great about this pregnancy. Check out my test pics in my journal. I think I'm having twins.


----------



## faithforbaby

:thumbup: I think you have a better camera than I do! How many dpo are you? My tests look like yours (IRL) lol I had my blood drawn a half hour ago. I will get a call this afternoon! :cloud9:


----------



## greeneyes0279

faithforbaby said:


> :thumbup: I think you have a better camera than I do! How many dpo are you? My tests look like yours (IRL) lol I had my blood drawn a half hour ago. I will get a call this afternoon! :cloud9:

I'm 12 dpo. I go Friday for my beta.


----------



## faithforbaby

Awesome!!! I would LOOOOOVE twins! :) Good luck with everything and keep in touch!


----------



## greeneyes0279

faithforbaby said:


> Awesome!!! I would LOOOOOVE twins! :) Good luck with everything and keep in touch!

I will. Are you gonna start a journal?


----------



## faithforbaby

I think I may possibly do that!


----------



## FaithnHope41

faithforbaby said:


> PS faithnhope41..
> .I got my BFP today!!!!!! ;) Best Anniversary present ever!!


OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am so excited for you right now!! H&H 9 months to you sister! Please keep me in your prayers that I too get mine here in the next week! (Crossing fingers)


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hopefully this will be a lucky thread!! 

I am so anxious to test. How long should I wait before testing since the HCG stays in your system for up to 14 days? I am 6DPO.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Btw, have either of you had any early symptoms that you know of?


----------



## greeneyes0279

FaithnHope41 said:


> Btw, have either of you had any early symptoms that you know of?

With my last pregnancy which was trigger shot with IUI, I had nausea at 8dpo, cramps, and low back pain the whole tww. This pregnancy which was IVF, I did grew my follies, did trigger shot, egg retrieval and embryo transfer. I transferred 2. I def. feel pregnant. I had dizziness at 8dpo(3dp5dt). I'm having exhaustion, sore bb's.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Wow that's pretty early. The only thing that I am noticing right now with me is that I have sore boobs and nipples are very sensitive.I don't know if 6dpo is too early to see signs or if it could still be the hcg in my system doing it, but the boobs started to feel sore yesterday.


----------



## faithforbaby

Hey! I got my blood drawn about 3 1/2 hours ago and should find out my HCG level today! I tested at 2, 4, and 7 days past trigger to make sure it was out of my system. When I got stark white 5 dpo I went ahead and assumed it was out of me and promised myself I would not test until my anniversary which was 10dpo and 12 days post trigger! My :bfp:s came up within three min on the FRER and is still very faint on the dollar store brand. But, I also got PREGNANT on the CB digi! :) :happydance: The only real symptoms I had was a slight lack in appetite yesterday (before testing) which I thought was wierd. And then last night when we were out to dinner I got lower pelvic twinging :) I am praying so hard for you! You got this! :baby: to you soon! 

:dust:


----------



## FaithnHope41

I tested on Sunday which was 3dptrigger and just went and bought six more tests. I am so scared to test! I I in tomorrow for my progesterone test. Hopefully levels will be high! I'm keeping my head up with this round. We finally ovulated on our last round of clomid but No baby. Then this month had two good size follies and the doctor had me get the HCG shot. I'm hoping that was my boost I needed. It is in God's hands now. I am praying that this will be our month!! So excited for you girls though. Hopefully the three of us will be able to be bump buddies!! Come on bfp!!!


----------



## faithforbaby

AMEN AMEN!! I am feeling good vibes for you!


----------



## FaithnHope41

I will let you guys know how tomorrow goes with the prog. test. :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

FaithnHope41 said:


> I tested on Sunday which was 3dptrigger and just went and bought six more tests. I am so scared to test! I I in tomorrow for my progesterone test. Hopefully levels will be high! I'm keeping my head up with this round. We finally ovulated on our last round of clomid but No baby. Then this month had two good size follies and the doctor had me get the HCG shot. I'm hoping that was my boost I needed. It is in God's hands now. I am praying that this will be our month!! So excited for you girls though. Hopefully the three of us will be able to be bump buddies!! Come on bfp!!!

2 follies is great. I'm feeling good vibes for you too. :dust:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Girls, your positive vibes are making me feel better! Thank you so much! Cross those fingers!!


----------



## faithforbaby

FaithnHope41 said:


> Girls, your positive vibes are making me feel better! Thank you so much! Cross those fingers!!

Where is the LOVE button on this forum!?!?! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Aww!! Hahaha! 

So I have been so ancy today!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Tested today with a cheap test. The line was super faint, so I think the HSG is or is almost completely out of my system. I am curiously to know when it will start to darken again if I am indeed pregnant. So nervous. Went and had my progesterone blood test done today. Doctor should call back with results tomorrow sometime. I am praying for higher levels again!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Lol! I have been too! I thought the 2 ww was hard! Its nothing compared to not being able to shout it to the roof tops that your pregnant! Dr office called and want me to get my blood drawn 1 week from today to make sure levels are well! :) Progesterone was great at 25! (good sign, she said). They just want to make sure what pattern my HCG is going in! How was your day!?


----------



## FaithnHope41

That's wonderful!! Ahhhh!!!! I'm screaming excitement for you!! :wohoo:Today went well, just waiting....and waiting...and waiting for my progesterone test to come back, hoping my levels are good. I am having some more symptoms today. I hate symptom checking, but I can't help it! lol My boobs hurt even more today, and I mean they HURT!! I still am having some cramping, I had some back aches today, and I have had a headache all night, ready to go to bed. :?Also am very bloated...I just don't want o be mistaking these as AF signs. Although, I am not supposed to start until September 22nd, so these are pretty early... SOOOO nervous!!! How was your day?! Next week can't get here soon enough for us!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Thank you!! Sounds like you are having some good symptoms! The first time I had the shot, I felt I think every symptom possible, but I also think that is because I never used to get a real period (a couple times only) and the hormone was a wake up call for my body! lol I am super sleepy today, and felt as if I wanted to eat alllll day, but wasn't hungry. Yes, next week needs to get here STAT! :winkwink: I am dying wanting to tell people. Since I have to wait to get my levels drawn next week I am going to POAS each day just to make sure lines get darker and stay dark *only way to decrease stress* However, I know it is all in God's hands and he will protect my baby :) :flower: 

Today was good. Just very long....just wanted to tell co-workers sooo bad! Praying for good levels!


----------



## faithforbaby

Oh yea! I saw someone post this on here.
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single
Totally eased my nerves! It may help you as well. And... I forgot to answer about the HCG shot. I am glad it is out of your system! :yipee: I wouldnt test till 10 or 11 dpo (seems to be the average I have seen). I think you will drive your stress through the roof otherwise! :) lol


----------



## FaithnHope41

I saw that! Very useful info! Yeah I am definitely waiting to test. I might even wait another week just to be safe because last month I tested on a Wednesday, was negative so I had to go into confirm with a blood test before they would start me on clomid again, well the day after I got the blood drawn, I started AF before the doctor coud even call me to tell me my test was negative lol. I was so mad at myself because I kept telling myself I should have waited just two more days for AF and then I would have been able to confirm without the blood test. Oh well. 

I wish that chart showed 7dpo! It starts at 10. Few more days!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Got my progesterone test results back, doctor said they looked really great!! I am at a 19.6. I hope it's good and I was wrong about when I am supposed to start. He said you usually ovulate 8-10 days before you start your period, so if that is true, AF is due to start anywhere from today through Sunday. Cross your fingers that I miss it! I can't test til next Friday! Hope you girls have a great day! :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

FaithnHope41 said:


> Got my progesterone test results back, doctor said they looked really great!! I am at a 19.6. I hope it's good and I was wrong about when I am supposed to start. He said you usually ovulate 8-10 days before you start your period, so if that is true, AF is due to start anywhere from today through Sunday. Cross your fingers that I miss it! I can't test til next Friday! Hope you girls have a great day! :)

That's great. How many dpo are you. 7?


----------



## greeneyes0279

My beta is 275. My prgesterone is 45. On :cloud9:

Faithnhope my FX'd that ou get your BFP!


----------



## FaithnHope41

greeneyes0279 said:


> My beta is 275. My prgesterone is 45. On :cloud9:
> 
> Faithnhope my FX'd that ou get your BFP!

What does FX'd mean? lol Sorry! I so hope I get my BFP!! I think 19.6 sounds pretty good for a CD21 prog level. Hoping at least!


----------



## FaithnHope41

greeneyes0279 said:


> FaithnHope41 said:
> 
> 
> Got my progesterone test results back, doctor said they looked really great!! I am at a 19.6. I hope it's good and I was wrong about when I am supposed to start. He said you usually ovulate 8-10 days before you start your period, so if that is true, AF is due to start anywhere from today through Sunday. Cross your fingers that I miss it! I can't test til next Friday! Hope you girls have a great day! :)
> 
> That's great. How many dpo are you. 7?Click to expand...

I am 8dpo today. :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

Fx'd means fingers crossed. Yeah 19.6 shows you had a good strong ovulation.


----------



## FaithnHope41

faithforbaby said:


> Thank you!! Sounds like you are having some good symptoms! The first time I had the shot, I felt I think every symptom possible, but I also think that is because I never used to get a real period (a couple times only) and the hormone was a wake up call for my body! lol I am super sleepy today, and felt as if I wanted to eat alllll day, but wasn't hungry. Yes, next week needs to get here STAT! :winkwink: I am dying wanting to tell people. Since I have to wait to get my levels drawn next week I am going to POAS each day just to make sure lines get darker and stay dark *only way to decrease stress* However, I know it is all in God's hands and he will protect my baby :) :flower:
> 
> Today was good. Just very long....just wanted to tell co-workers sooo bad! Praying for good levels!

I didn't see this post yesterday!! Sorry!! Wasn't ignoring it! I am in the same boat as you. I have always had an abnormal cycle which is why the had me take provera to start my cycle the first three rounds, BUT I finally started on my own with this cycle!! I was so happy. I can't imagine how bad you want to tell people. I would have such a hard time keeping it a secret. You are in my prayers though, can't wait to hear what your levels are next week! God will take care of us!


----------



## FaithnHope41

greeneyes0279 said:


> Fx'd means fingers crossed. Yeah 19.6 shows you had a good strong ovulation.

That meakes sense, haha. Thanks!! Yeah my doctor seemed overly excited and happy with my results so hopefully that is a good sign! :)


----------



## TNK

FaithnHope41 said:


> I just received the HCG trigger injection on Thursday at noon. Doctor told us to BD that day and as much as possible on Friday. I keep reading how you are supposed to ovulate about 36 hours post HCG trigger. and I am wondering why I was told to start BDing so quickly. :/ I will say though that I was in so much pain Thursday and Friday, I know it sounds crazy, but I think I felt my ovaries working. So I don't know, maybe I O'd on Friday. CM was stringy and consisted of an egg white. We BD Thursday night, Friday after work and before bed, then again on Saturday morning. I am hoping we timed it alright! Any info or feedback is very much appreciated! Also, if any of you have any success stories from having the HCG trigger shot with Clomid, please share your stories! They are encouraging!:dust: Baby dust to you all!!

First off holy crap we took our trigger shots on the same day! And second my doctor told me to BD 24 and 36 hours after taking the shot but of course I did it 24, 36, and 48 to be sure! 
I'm not doing clomid though. I am on the gonal f pen and I had a ton of follicles this month. I mean when the nurse is giving you a ultra sound and says: "WOW" Thats gotta mean somehting right?! 
I felt nothing on my first round but this time OMG! I have this feeling down there in my lower abdomen that hasn't went away and because of that I feel this might be my month. I also have the whole tired feeling, sore breast and nipples, headaches, lower back cramps, and all that. I had a super sniffer before so the fact I can smell good doesn't mean anything to me. 

I am crossing my fingers for you! Let me know how things work out!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

TNK said:


> FaithnHope41 said:
> 
> 
> I just received the HCG trigger injection on Thursday at noon. Doctor told us to BD that day and as much as possible on Friday. I keep reading how you are supposed to ovulate about 36 hours post HCG trigger. and I am wondering why I was told to start BDing so quickly. :/ I will say though that I was in so much pain Thursday and Friday, I know it sounds crazy, but I think I felt my ovaries working. So I don't know, maybe I O'd on Friday. CM was stringy and consisted of an egg white. We BD Thursday night, Friday after work and before bed, then again on Saturday morning. I am hoping we timed it alright! Any info or feedback is very much appreciated! Also, if any of you have any success stories from having the HCG trigger shot with Clomid, please share your stories! They are encouraging!:dust: Baby dust to you all!!
> 
> First off holy crap we took our trigger shots on the same day! And second my doctor told me to BD 24 and 36 hours after taking the shot but of course I did it 24, 36, and 48 to be sure!
> I'm not doing clomid though. I am on the gonal f pen and I had a ton of follicles this month. I mean when the nurse is giving you a ultra sound and says: "WOW" Thats gotta mean somehting right?!
> I felt nothing on my first round but this time OMG! I have this feeling down there in my lower abdomen that hasn't went away and because of that I feel this might be my month. I also have the whole tired feeling, sore breast and nipples, headaches, lower back cramps, and all that. I had a super sniffer before so the fact I can smell good doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for you! Let me know how things work out!!Click to expand...

That's great!! Hopefully that feeling is a good sign! We will have to keep each other posted on our results! When do you test? And have you gone in for a progesterone test?


----------



## TNK

FaithnHope41 said:


> TNK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FaithnHope41 said:
> 
> 
> I just received the HCG trigger injection on Thursday at noon. Doctor told us to BD that day and as much as possible on Friday. I keep reading how you are supposed to ovulate about 36 hours post HCG trigger. and I am wondering why I was told to start BDing so quickly. :/ I will say though that I was in so much pain Thursday and Friday, I know it sounds crazy, but I think I felt my ovaries working. So I don't know, maybe I O'd on Friday. CM was stringy and consisted of an egg white. We BD Thursday night, Friday after work and before bed, then again on Saturday morning. I am hoping we timed it alright! Any info or feedback is very much appreciated! Also, if any of you have any success stories from having the HCG trigger shot with Clomid, please share your stories! They are encouraging!:dust: Baby dust to you all!!
> 
> First off holy crap we took our trigger shots on the same day! And second my doctor told me to BD 24 and 36 hours after taking the shot but of course I did it 24, 36, and 48 to be sure!
> I'm not doing clomid though. I am on the gonal f pen and I had a ton of follicles this month. I mean when the nurse is giving you a ultra sound and says: "WOW" Thats gotta mean somehting right?!
> I felt nothing on my first round but this time OMG! I have this feeling down there in my lower abdomen that hasn't went away and because of that I feel this might be my month. I also have the whole tired feeling, sore breast and nipples, headaches, lower back cramps, and all that. I had a super sniffer before so the fact I can smell good doesn't mean anything to me.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for you! Let me know how things work out!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's great!! Hopefully that feeling is a good sign! We will have to keep each other posted on our results! When do you test? And have you gone in for a progesterone test?Click to expand...

Never had a progesterone test. Don't really know what that is. I just wait two week and if I haven't had my period then I take a blood test. 
I will be testing on the 20th. You? Any signs? Any feelings?


----------



## FaithnHope41

I will be testing on either the 20th or the 21st depending whether or not AF comes. Boobs have really been hurting badly since Tuesday, I have had some cramping, and am super bloated. Hopefully they are early signs and hoping that they are not signs that AF is near. I am so anxious to test, wish next week was alread here!!


----------



## TNK

FaithnHope41 Those are good signs too! I'm not even thinking about AF this month. I don't want to see her!!! For the first time in over a year I have a good feeling and I am clinging onto that feeling! 
I am going out of mind! This part of the month is always the worst. I hate waiting!! I'm trying to keep my mind busy so I don't think about it as much but you know how that all goes, in the back of your head your still thinking about it. 

My cousin just had her second baby yesterday and I am so happy for her but God how I wish it was my turn!


----------



## FaithnHope41

That's wonderful- I hope you get your BFP tomorrow! Let me know! 

Doct told me to wait 5-7 days after missed period to test and AF is due anywhere between today and Sunday. I hope she doesn't come!! She needs to just move away for 9 months! Haha Boobs hurt so badly today and I have had a headache since last night that comes and goes so I really don't know what to make of it all. Keeping fingers crossed!!


----------



## TNK

I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Thanks gal!!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

And ditto!!


----------



## TNK

I really need to get offline and stop reading! LOL! 
The more I read about implantation cramping the more excited I get!! Seems it happens right around this time for most women. I am 8dpo. I need to relax, take a deep breath, and lay down and watch TV!


----------



## FaithnHope41

TNK said:


> I really need to get offline and stop reading! LOL!
> The more I read about implantation cramping the more excited I get!! Seems it happens right around this time for most women. I am 8dpo. I need to relax, take a deep breath, and lay down and watch TV!

Are you cramping too?! I have felt like crap tonight! Lots of cramping and breasts hurt more than ever! I skipped out on dinner with friends because I just feel crappy, no other good word for it!


----------



## TNK

My breast have never hurt this much and of course the cramping is making me feel just great! :wacko: 
I walked downstairs to grab a water and while I was standing in the computer room talking to my husband I had this sharp pain in my lower abdomen. God I hope thats a good sign. Who knows what it means.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Hopefully these are good signs!!

I had a dream last night that AF came and I woke up in tears this morning! Then to make my morning better, I was leaving for work and noticed my key fob was missing off my key ring, so I flipped out because it is $350 to replace. :( I am really hoping I find it because it only went missing between work and home. So I know it has to be somewhere!


----------



## TNK

OMG! I hope you found it!!!!! 

The sharp pain turned out to be a bad thing. After that pain I went upstairs to lay down listen to music to clear my head and that tight feeling I was so excited about went away and this morning I went out and bought a test and took it. It said negative :sad2: 
My husband wants me to remain upbeat but its hard. I am just waiting around for AF so I can get on birth control for a month then start the injections again. Maybe this time I'll just go for the IUI because I am so tired of this monthly crushing of my heart!


----------



## FaithnHope41

TNK said:


> OMG! I hope you found it!!!!!
> 
> The sharp pain turned out to be a bad thing. After that pain I went upstairs to lay down listen to music to clear my head and that tight feeling I was so excited about went away and this morning I went out and bought a test and took it. It said negative :sad2:
> My husband wants me to remain upbeat but its hard. I am just waiting around for AF so I can get on birth control for a month then start the injections again. Maybe this time I'll just go for the IUI because I am so tired of this monthly crushing of my heart!

I am so sorry TNK!! I am thinking of you!! I am sure mine will be here too, I am just waiting. I've decided I'd rather wait and think AF is coming than be stressed about symptom checking myself and being upset when I start or test negative because I just stress about it all day. Maybe things will be different this time and I pray that they are, but reality is sinking in and I know the feeling I am having today is probably not good. The only thing that is weird is that my cervix is still high and hasn't dropped. Do you check your cervix often? Does your doctor put you on birth control to regulate your period? My family doctor put me on birth control a year and a half ago for three months because my cycle was so irregular. When I decided to start getting my paps done by an actual ob/gyn and decided I wanted a second opinion on why I was having abnormal periods, my obgyn told me that no doctor should ever put you on birth control if you are trying to conceive...mainly because it can actually prevent you from conceiving if the birth control stays in your system when you stop it, which it can for up to 3 months. Hope you get feeling better hun! Test again in a few days if AF doesn't start. I'll be praying for ya! Keep your head up! :hugs:


----------



## TNK

You hit the nail on the head! I would rather wait for AF then sit around freaking out over what my body may or may not be doing. Its so nice to finally have someone who understands that! All my friends and family members had no problems getting pregnant except my mother in law she took pills for 6 months and had twins! One of which I married. 
Everyone is telling me its to soon to count myself out so I am going to just relax and if AF doesn't show up by Thursday then I'll test. But God I feel so much better! I hate that crazy lady feeling of am I? Could I be? What if? All that drives me nuts. I just want to know and even if the test isn't what I want to see at least I know. 

I go to a infertility specialist and the reason for the birth control is to kinda reset my body. I have pretty regular periods. I am doing the injections (Gonal F pen and ovidrel) and what they told me is they cant give you that much hormones every month. It would overload you so what they would like to do is give you the birth control to balance you out and reset your period and all that to prime you up for all the hormones they pump you full off. I have weekly blood tests and ultra sounds to check my follilce count and size. So far I feel they are doing a good job in helping me with my goal. The doctor is so sweet. He's older and so understanding. The nurses could not be more helpful and nice. I ran out of meds this month and they gave me some!! For free!!!! 
My mother in law asked them about the birth control staying in your system and the nurse told her it does if you take it for a long time. I always thought that too but I have to trust they know what they are doing. I really have no where else to turn. 

Did you ever find your key fob? I said in my last message I hope you found it meaning but the time you read that I had hoped you would of found it.


----------



## TNK

Oh and I don't know how to check my cervix


----------



## FaithnHope41

Sounds like your doctors know what they're doing! I only go in for an ultrasound once a month which is usually day 12 of my cycle. They give me the trigger shot on CD14 if follicles look ready. I feel like I am going to start AF or my cramps are just bothering me for some reason and they are really low in my abdomen. After having the dream that AF came, last night I had a dream I was pregnant! lol so I have no idea at all what is going on with me. I am just trying to relax until AF is late, if it is. If it does come, oh well, I will just be closer to starting my next round! I will say, it would be really nice if I get a BFP this week, because my husband's birthday is on Sunday and how great of a gift would that be to tell him on his birthday! I'm keeping my fx'd!! Let me know if you test this week!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Here are a couple links. One is how to check the cervix position and it is very interesting in how much of a role it plays during your whole cycle. It lowers when you are on your period and it goes higher during ovulation and pregnancy, and the texture of it also plays a role. Check this out.
https://www.duofertility.com/my-fertility/common-ovulation-signs/cervix-position

The other thing I do pretty much daily is check my cm to see how it looks because that will also tell you a lot about what is going on. 

https://www.duofertility.com/my-fertility/common-ovulation-signs/cervical-mucus

You ought to try these and chart them. It really helps with figuring out when you ovulated, when you are about to start AF, and when you become pregnant.


----------



## TNK

Thanks for the links! I am going to check the first one out in a bit. I track my CM already. When I started down this baby road I got as much info as I could and that was one of those things I thought was to important to just not think about. When I was on clomid I drank grapefruit juice. 
I've been having vivid dreams! One of those nights it was of my husband holding a baby girl and I say girl because the baby was in a pink blanket!!! 
OMG!! That would be the best gift you could ever give him!!!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I said a little prayer last night for us both because whether you know it or not just talking to you these past few days have helped me in so many ways! 
I had some cramps this morning but they faded. My breast on the other hand are so sore! I can not remember a time they were this sore. They never get this sore before AF! 

If I don't start before Tuesday then I'll go ahead and test at home since my crazy ass bought the 3 pack and then if no AF by Thursday then I call my doc and he sends me in for a blood test!! 
I think about how amazing it would be if we both got our BFP this week! Good luck!!!!


----------



## TNK

Alright so I just googled the hell out of milky white discharge with no smell and it turns out that could be a really good sign!!! This just sends me over to crazy town...Now I have hope again....
Although one girl did say she has gotten that and never got pregnant...so you never know...
Why is pregnancy such a complicated thing?


----------



## FaithnHope41

TNK said:


> Thanks for the links! I am going to check the first one out in a bit. I track my CM already. When I started down this baby road I got as much info as I could and that was one of those things I thought was to important to just not think about. When I was on clomid I drank grapefruit juice.
> I've been having vivid dreams! One of those nights it was of my husband holding a baby girl and I say girl because the baby was in a pink blanket!!!
> OMG!! That would be the best gift you could ever give him!!!!! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I said a little prayer last night for us both because whether you know it or not just talking to you these past few days have helped me in so many ways!
> I had some cramps this morning but they faded. My breast on the other hand are so sore! I can not remember a time they were this sore. They never get this sore before AF!
> 
> If I don't start before Tuesday then I'll go ahead and test at home since my crazy ass bought the 3 pack and then if no AF by Thursday then I call my doc and he sends me in for a blood test!!
> I think about how amazing it would be if we both got our BFP this week! Good luck!!!!

You are so sweet!! Thanks for keeping me in your prayers!! You are also in mine!!So today we're 11dpo and I am going crazy, I just want to test so badly, but I am telling myself to wait until I miss my period which probably should have started anywhere from last Friday-Sunday. My doctor told me we normally ovulate 8-10 days before our periods start. So I am wanting to know if that is really true. I mean the doctor is probably correct, I just always want to know more, you know? 

How are you doing today? I never did find my key. :( So sad, but I am going to look around online for the key and see if I can't find somebody that may know how to program it to my car. 

My cervix placement is still really high which is a good sign. It hasn't dropped which would mean period is close. So I am holding onto my hopes and still praying for a great month! I am cramping still and boobs still hurt pretty badly (which they have been for almost a week now). 

I so hope we get our BFPs this week! I feel like I have found a new friend through this experience! You know I am here for you if you are ever feeling down or want to vent or tell me exciting news! :) Thanks for your prayers! My name is Meghan btw! Let's get our BFPs and have June babies!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Faithforbaby, have you gone in for your blood work yet?! I have been thinking of you and greeneyes!! Hope you girls are well!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Doing well. Have my 1st ultrasound the 28th. Praying to see a heartbeat. Good luck to you ladies! :dust:


----------



## FaithnHope41

That's wonderful!! Keep us posted on how it goes!! :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

FaithnHope41 said:


> That's wonderful!! Keep us posted on how it goes!! :)

I will.


----------



## faithforbaby

Doing good here! I have my 2nd blood work on Thursday! :) When I got my bfp with the answer it was double lines, and with the dollar tree one it was super faint. So anyway, I figured if I just test everyday with the dollar tree one then I will be able to see the line get darker each day and not worry myself to death! lol :haha: So I have been, and they have been getting excessively darker! :yipee: must mean that HCG is rising! Feeling good, boobs hurt and got quite a bit more CM. PS I saw above about the milky cm with no odor. I had this before my BFP and it was one of my signs! 

Greeneyes, good luck at your US!!! :) Praying for that heartbeat, but it still could be too early (6weeks by then right?).Maybe I will end up having mine then too! :) My sis went a little too early for that first US and they couln't locate it. She went back the next week and there it was, nice and strong! I will keep you all posted! 

TNK and FaitNHope, I am truely crossing my fingers and praying for you both! We can all 4 be bump buddies! My nerves are just itching for you already! :happydance: 

:dust: your way!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

We should be able to see it. If not I'm sure they will have me come back a few days later. I saw it at 6w4d with my last pregnancy.


----------



## TNK

FaithnHope41 - I took another test today and got a :BFN: ....I just don't understand..I am not the type of person who puts symptoms in my head. I feel so different this month. Even now my breast are so sore and they've been that way since after my trigger shot..At first I knew it was because of that but it couldn't be the entire time? I'm just confused today...There is nothing wrong with me or my husband..We got together the exact times I was ovulating..So? If no baby this month, then why? I just don't understand...

The bright side is I am more prepared for a no this month then the last time I did my injections...
Hello Meghan its nice to meet you! My name is Tonya...

faithforbaby - :hugs:Thank you!!! Congrats too btw! I love seeing my fellow TTC gals get their :BFP: Keep us posted on everything!! 
And congrats and good luck to you too greeneyes0279!!!!


----------



## faithforbaby

greeneyes0279 said:


> We should be able to see it. If not I'm sure they will have me come back a few days later. I saw it at 6w4d with my last pregnancy.

I am sure you will! :) Just letting you know cause my sis got sooo discouraged and I dont want that to happen to you :thumbup: Everything is going to be great!!! I am ssooooo tired lately. You? And smell....OMG! I have three dogs (2 yorkies and a beagle) and I never used to really notice the smell of "dog" but yesterday I got home and I was like "Oh my god, put those dogs away! They stink!" lol John looked at me like I was crazy, but they are allllll getting scrubbed today!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

I struggled to get out of bed this morning. 1st morning I've felt like that. Yes, my sense of smell has heightened. I made red beans yesterday and put onions n them. This morning I woke up and all I could smell was onions.


----------



## greeneyes0279

TNK said:


> FaithnHope41 - I took another test today and got a :BFN: ....I just don't understand..I am not the type of person who puts symptoms in my head. I feel so different this month. Even now my breast are so sore and they've been that way since after my trigger shot..At first I knew it was because of that but it couldn't be the entire time? I'm just confused today...There is nothing wrong with me or my husband..We got together the exact times I was ovulating..So? If no baby this month, then why? I just don't understand...
> 
> The bright side is I am more prepared for a no this month then the last time I did my injections...
> Hello Meghan its nice to meet you! My name is Tonya...
> 
> faithforbaby - :hugs:Thank you!!! Congrats too btw! I love seeing my fellow TTC gals get their :BFP: Keep us posted on everything!!
> And congrats and good luck to you too greeneyes0279!!!!

:hugs: have you and dh thought about iui?


----------



## TNK

If I'm not pregnant this month I believe that is our next step..To me there is no point in doing the injections alone again because we now know its not a ovulating issue..So that leaves the sperm and their trip to the egg and I believe a IUI will cover that part!


----------



## faithforbaby

TNK said:


> If I'm not pregnant this month I believe that is our next step..To me there is no point in doing the injections alone again because we now know its not a ovulating issue..So that leaves the sperm and their trip to the egg and I believe a IUI will cover that part!

Two thumbs up! Although, I am still holding out for you and faithnhopes :bfp:s!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

TNK said:


> If I'm not pregnant this month I believe that is our next step..To me there is no point in doing the injections alone again because we now know its not a ovulating issue..So that leaves the sperm and their trip to the egg and I believe a IUI will cover that part!

I think it will too. I conceived with an iui in 2010.


----------



## TNK

Thank you both so much! It feels good to have support...


----------



## greeneyes0279

Your welcome!


----------



## TNK

I replied back to say AF got me but it was brown and I'm not bleeding now......I am so confused!!!!! It feels like I am going to start my period so why no blood??? UGH!!!! I am not getting my hopes up and trick myself into thinking its a implantation bleed even though this is when I counted it was going to do it.....I hate this!!!!
I just want to know....YES or NO! I hate my bodies mixed signals this month..........


----------



## FaithnHope41

Awwww I feel like mine is right around the corner trying to get me too. It may be spotting before AF actually starts or it could possibly be implantation bleeding. I don't know dear! Have you researched it at all? I still haven't started and this is 12 dpo. I don't know when it will get me but I'm sure it will!


----------



## faithforbaby

Whoa, TNK! I would say if it was brown, then it is IB!!! I had this a little as well! It was there when I wiped a couple times (TMI I know) and then it was gone a couple hours later. None since. How many dpo are you!?

FaithNHope ....I am proud of your ability not to test at 12dpo! I can't wait to see BOTH of your :bfp:s!


----------



## TNK

I am very impressed with your ability to not test!!! Keep strong girl I am praying that you get your BFP this month!! Come on at least one of us has to!!!!!

So girls....I am out this month....Don't worry about me...I'm actually okay....Better then I thought I would be in fact....This month was a roller coaster and I'm glad its over...Left a voicemail for my doctor just waiting for a call back to get the game plan all hatched out!
I am excited for my not next but after that cycle, cycle.....lol.....Birth control for a month then injections and then I am getting my very first IUI! Wish me luck! I am kinda scared....


----------



## faithforbaby

I still don't understand the while birth control method. Why not provera?


----------



## greeneyes0279

TNK said:


> I am very impressed with your ability to not test!!! Keep strong girl I am praying that you get your BFP this month!! Come on at least one of us has to!!!!!
> 
> So girls....I am out this month....Don't worry about me...I'm actually okay....Better then I thought I would be in fact....This month was a roller coaster and I'm glad its over...Left a voicemail for my doctor just waiting for a call back to get the game plan all hatched out!
> I am excited for my not next but after that cycle, cycle.....lol.....Birth control for a month then injections and then I am getting my very first IUI! Wish me luck! I am kinda scared....

Why birth control? Do you have problems with cysts?


----------



## FaithnHope41

Awww TNK! Glad you are being strong! It will happen soon!

13DPO today and still no AF. I am cramping and I keep thinking that I am going to start, but nothing. Cervix lowered last night but is now back up higher, confused!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

I have decided to wait a little bit longer to test, after last month. I hadn't started and didn't know exactly when I should, doctor had told me 8-10 days after ovulation. Well I didn't ovulate when I thought I did, so I took a test and it was BFN so doctor made me go in for a blood test just to verify. The next morning I had started before they could even call back with results! haha So tomorrow is CD 28 of mine, we will see if AF comes. Last month I had a 28 day cycle, so it is very possible to be the same this month. If AF does not come tomorrow or Friday, I will test Saturday which is the day of my bestfriend's wedding and also happens to be the day before my husband's birthday!


----------



## TNK

faithforbaby- I've heard of provera but I have no idea what it is. 

greeneyes0279- No. The only time I had a problem with cysts was two months after stopping clomid I had one that caused me not to have a period so I had to take something to induce it. 

FaithnHope41- I have to be strong. I've went the other way and became very bitter and I swore to myself I would not go down that road again!! Chin up! Its another cycle another chance to get my BFP, well maybe not this cycle because I gotta get on the birth control but the one after that!!!
Talk to my doctor's nurse and she is going to get together with him and talk then call me back but so far everything is looking good for a IUI! My first one!! 
I really hope you get a :bfp: right on your husband's birthday! God that would be so amazing!!! I am crossing my fingers for you girl! I have a good feeling!!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

TNK said:


> faithforbaby- I've heard of provera but I have no idea what it is.
> 
> greeneyes0279- No. The only time I had a problem with cysts was two months after stopping clomid I had one that caused me not to have a period so I had to take something to induce it.
> 
> FaithnHope41- I have to be strong. I've went the other way and became very bitter and I swore to myself I would not go down that road again!! Chin up! Its another cycle another chance to get my BFP, well maybe not this cycle because I gotta get on the birth control but the one after that!!!
> Talk to my doctor's nurse and she is going to get together with him and talk then call me back but so far everything is looking good for a IUI! My first one!!
> I really hope you get a :bfp: right on your husband's birthday! God that would be so amazing!!! I am crossing my fingers for you girl! I have a good feeling!!!!


Provera Is medroxyprogesterone and it's used to induce your period. I've had to take it twice to induce mine.


----------



## TNK

greeneyes0279- Then I bet ya thats what I took when I needed it back at the beginning of the year. I take the birth control for a month before my injections because my doctor says he cant pump me full of hormones each month. He does the birth control as a way to reset my body back and I trust thats a good choice. I see a infertillity specialist. It sounds crazy because you use birth control to pervent not help get pregnant! LOL......


----------



## greeneyes0279

TNK said:


> greeneyes0279- Then I bet ya thats what I took when I needed it back at the beginning of the year. I take the birth control for a month before my injections because my doctor says he cant pump me full of hormones each month. He does the birth control as a way to reset my body back and I trust thats a good choice. I see a infertillity specialist. It sounds crazy because you use birth control to pervent not help get pregnant! LOL......

I see one too and have taken birth control one the cycles Ithat I had cysts. I had to do 6 weeks of birth control before doing injections for IVF.


----------



## FaithnHope41

AF has not arrived yet- I am really praying that she stays on vacation!! I seriously feel super crampy today though and I have had a few sharp pains very low in my stomach. Boobs are pissing me off today because they hurt so badly without a bra. I told hubby today that I wouldn't be mad this time if AF came, but I just wish that she would get here asap if she is going to, because I am going to be out of town two weekends next month teaching choreography and I am afraid it will conflict with our ovulation :( So hopefully she comes tomorrow if she is going to, but really hoping that she just stays away!! I have now decided to wait out the weekend to test if she doesn't come.


----------



## faithforbaby

Gahhh! The anticipation is killing me FaithNHope! I really just have that feeling for you!! Bday surprise BFP!! LOVE!! I am just itching to log on and see your :bfp:!

TNK- I guess if he is a FS he must know what he is doing :haha: I am a RN though and I have just always been taught that that is the LAST thing ya want, cause it messes all your hormones up...but we will see! Fingers crossed it works for ya!

Greeneyes!- One day closer to your scan! :) Cant wait for you!


----------



## FaithnHope41

All of your positive feedback is making me feel so good guys, thanks! I am praying for :bfp: too, I am just so scared that AF is coming. People are telling me though that it is hard to tell if AF symptoms are actually AF symptoms because early pregnancy symptoms can be very similar. I really have no idea! I feel confident that if it doesn't work this time around that it will the next, because I have heard the 2nd round with the trigger shot is more successful, not sure if it is true or not, but I will take it if it's true! Hope you girls are having a great night!! :hugs:


----------



## faithforbaby

I have had a busy day! lol The hospital was crazy today! So manny sick people with high acuity! It definitely kept this girl busy and not so much worrying going on! I love being able to get home and get on here and talk with all of you! :) :hugs:!!!


----------



## faithforbaby

And with the hubs, of course! lol I usually get on here when is running on the treadmill in the evenings :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

Awww!!! You need to get off your feet sister and relax!! I can't imagine being an RN. You are probably go,go,go all day!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

And likewise :) Love getting on here to chat with you gals!!


----------



## TNK

faithforbaby- Everyone keeps saying that to me! If you could walk his hallways and see the pictures of all the babies he help bring into this world, I mean, how could he not know what he's doing? I think maybe he just likes to start with a clean slate and having the women take birth control sets her body right and he can begin with his work.....UGH! I just want a baby and I don't care what I gotta do or what I gotta take.....

FaithnHope41- I am so excited for you! Everyday I log on just to see if you got your BFP yet!!!! I cant believe you've waited this long!!! OMG!!! Its like being on the edge of your seat!!! I'm having so much fun talking with your ladies and everyone sharing...Its so nice!!!! 
Oh and my cousin who just had her second baby says that the cramps your feeling are just like AF so its not easy to tell because there isn't just one set a cramps for period and another kind for pregnancy!!! SO! This could be it for you!!!!!!!!!! Keep us posted!!!!!!


----------



## TNK

Me again so I talked to my insurance and they said they do cover a IUI 100% but I only get ONE PER LIFETIME....
Even though its a long ways off cross your fingers for me...I have no clue how much they cost straight up so I don't even know if I can afford one after


----------



## faithforbaby

I had a co- worker do three and she said three hundred ...but not sure if that is partial coverage :) GL!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Awww TNK! I am extremely nervous- AF was due to start today 14dpo, still nothing, cramps are terrible though, and I keep getting these pains in my lower tummy, I mean right above pelvic area that feel like muscle twitches almost. I have no idea what they are!! Same symptoms though. Had creamy cm this morning but it went away this afternoon, so not sure if that is a good sign or not. But I am crossing fingers for you with your IUI! That is wonderful! I may talk to my doctor about doing an IUI also with the next round if AF decides to show up. Faithforbaby, I keep thinking of you and how badly you probably want to tell everyone! I am soooo excited for you!

Well I am off to a quarter auction with my mother, sister, and some friends. I will be on later to chat!! Hope you gals had a great day!! xo


----------



## faithforbaby

Ohhhh! I hope af stays away for ya!!!!


----------



## TNK

OMG! FaithnHope41 those are all great signs!!!!!! I am so nervous for you!! LOL!!! I would have tested a million times already....Your like the strongest women I know!!! Your not going to see AF I have kidnapped her for ya! :D 
I have 3 weeks to relax on the birth control before I think about my IUI...So I am going to make the most of it! DH bought me this doctor who wallet I've been wanting and it came in the mail yesterday!! It was pricey because it was handmade (from etsy) but damn that girl did amazing work! He said he bought it because he wanted to cheer me up and make me smile! AWE!!! Now isn't that the sweetest thing?! I needed it too because yesterday was a rough day....


----------



## FaithnHope41

Thanks girls!

That is so sweet! You should post a picture of it! I love etsy. so addicting! I used to sell hair pieces on it. 

So still no AF! 15dpo now! I am going crazy now, lol, everyone is telling me I should be safe to test. I have no idea what I should do!


----------



## faithforbaby

Test!!! :)


----------



## faithforbaby

HCG 2239!! On cloud 9!! First scan Oct 8!


----------



## FaithnHope41

2239???? That's super high!! Wait a minute how far along are you today? You could be having twins!!:)


----------



## FaithnHope41

And I think I'm going to test tomorrow, grrrr, I am so nervous about it this time. I won't be mad but goodness gracious I am 15dpo and still no AF. So I should get an accurate answer I hope!!


----------



## TNK

YES TEST!!!! LOL!!! I'm on the edge of my seat!! Rooting for you!!! :test: 

I posted a picture on facebook. Had to show everyone what a sweet husband I have! 
I love Etsy! I've bought so many unique items from that website. 

Twins?! Oh God!!!! Good luck......I am lost when it comes to levels....I have no idea whats normal and what isn't...


----------



## faithforbaby

I say test today!! :) Could be twins..who knows! That would be splendid :) I am 5 weeks today!


----------



## FaithnHope41

I bet you are having twins!! They say levels of 1700 are normally around 6-8 weeks!!!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

silentlly stalking this thread as i am getting ready to trigger with clomid....I cant wait for you to test! rooting for you 100%!!!! :dust:


----------



## greeneyes0279

FaithnHope41 said:


> And I think I'm going to test tomorrow, grrrr, I am so nervous about it this time. I won't be mad but goodness gracious I am 15dpo and still no AF. So I should get an accurate answer I hope!!

FX'd for a :bfp: for you!


----------



## TNK

Welcome MrS. MaBrEy and good luck!!! Hope this is your month!!!!!


----------



## faithforbaby

FaithnHope41 said:


> I bet you are having twins!! They say levels of 1700 are normally around 6-8 weeks!!!!

Really!?!? I didn't know that! I looked at that beta site and it said that was above average for twins, but not the highest recorded. :) my belly is so bloated ..I feel 12 weeks already ...seriously you should see it. A random stranger asked me if I was pregnant today at the mall...who does that?


----------



## FaithnHope41

Mabrey, welcome to our thread!! Hope your trigger is successful and you get your BFP!

Greeneyes, thanks gal! I'm am becoming more hopeful! Still nothing!! Almost 16dpo! I am testing in the morning but am so nervous. 

Faithforbaby, I can't believe a random person said that to you!! I wouldn't even say something like that to somebody I know! Wow some people don't think about what they're saying! When are you going to start telling friends and coworkers?:) so happy for you and geeeneyes!!


----------



## faithforbaby

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> silentlly stalking this thread as i am getting ready to trigger with clomid....I cant wait for you to test! rooting for you 100%!!!! :dust:

Welcome!!! It worked for me! This is a great and addicting thread :) Lots of support!


----------



## faithforbaby

Today is the day, faithnhope!! Getting excited for you!


----------



## TNK

So today is the day! Husband taking a run to Ohio to grab some fall beers...I've got a few chores to do around the house...I'll keep my computer open...

Hoping for a :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Lisasmith

I just read this whole thread! Go test, lady! Good luck


----------



## TNK

The anticipation is killing me! LOL!!! I keep logging in to see if you've posted the results.....
I have to say goodnight now......Hope you post soon!!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Me too! I hope it is because you have been celebrating all day! :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

So I tested yesterday morning before the wedding festivities. I finally got my :bfp:!! I can't even express how I feel right now! It is so surreal to me! I am so happy, couldn't keep it from my hubby, I woke him up at 6 am yesterday and we cried and laughed and it was the best feeling in the world to see the test as a positive! I took a digital later yesterday and it confirmed it and said "pregnant"! So today is my husband's birthday and both of our families are coming over for dinner and cupcakes and we bought a little onesie that says "Rad like Dad". He is going to open it in front of them all and I can't wait to see their reactions! This is going to be a very special day for us!! :) Thanks girls for all your prayers!! I am so excited! :cloud9:


----------



## faithforbaby

OMG OMG OMG!!!! :yipee: I am so excited for you! I have tears in my eyes! I just knew this was your time as well!! :) I can't even express my happiness for you! Post those pictures girl!!! :) We can be bump buddies!!:thumbup:


----------



## faithforbaby

Ahhh!! TNK you are next!! This is goung to be a :baby: producing thread!! I just am so excited right now!! Did you set up a time for your frist blood draw yet?


----------



## greeneyes0279

FaithnHope41 said:


> So I tested yesterday morning before the wedding festivities. I finally got my :bfp:!! I can't even express how I feel right now! It is so surreal to me! I am so happy, couldn't keep it from my hubby, I woke him up at 6 am yesterday and we cried and laughed and it was the best feeling in the world to see the test as a positive! I took a digital later yesterday and it confirmed it and said "pregnant"! So today is my husband's birthday and both of our families are coming over for dinner and cupcakes and we bought a little onesie that says "Rad like Dad". He is going to open it in front of them all and I can't wait to see their reactions! This is going to be a very special day for us!! :) Thanks girls for all your prayers!! I am so excited! :cloud9:

Congrats! :happydance::wohoo:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Thank you, thank you!!!! I am calling tomorrow morning since my Dr's office is closed today. Probably wil have to go in tomorrow or Tuesday! I am soooooo excited gals!! This is a lucky thread!! TNK, you are next!!

Here's a picture!


----------



## faithforbaby

:thumbup: Aww!! Today is going to be such a memorable day for you two! John and I are telling his mom today at dinner as well :happydance: I haven't decided how yet, but we will think of somthing clever! You will have to let us know how it goes!! Enjoy! PS

If you thought the 2 week wait was hard, wait till your at work and can't just scream it to the roof tops! It is sooo hard! :wacko: lol


----------



## TNK

I KNEW IT!!!! I knew it was your time!!! OMG! I read both your posts and I had tears in my eyes! I am so happy for you! What a magical birthday for you husband and just a all around amazing day!! This will be one of those memories you look back on and your heart just swells with love! AWE!!! I want to jump up and down and scream for you!!!!! :yipee: :wohoo:

And girls I appreciate the love and well wishes in the middle of this celebration...Your very thought girls.....My day will come soon enough....Cross your fingers for Nov!!! Husband's birthday??!!!! LMAO!!!!


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

OMG im so happy for you! :) it makes me hopeful for my cycle and please post pictures of their faces when he opens the present!!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

Thank you!! I honestly had no idea! I felt like AF was coming and she never did. I had the same symptoms so you really can't symptom check if cramps and sore boobs are normal PMS symptoms, but omgosh the feeling is absolutely amazing! 1st HCG trigger worked for me! It was my 4th cycle of fertility help. I was honestly starting to plan for the next cycle with what I'd do differently, but I now I don't have to worry about it! Now I just pray for a healthy pregnancy. It is so weird even talking about it! I think I am in shock!

BTW, we told one of hubby's sisters this morning because she has to work tonight when everyone else will be here. So I told her to come over and sign his scrapbook that I'd made for his birthday. Keep in mind...there is no scrapbook. LOL Hubby asked her if she wanted to see what I got for him for his birthday. He walked out with the onesie and she looked at it and read it... "Rad Like Dad...that's cool, is that for the future?" Hubby said "It's for our baby" She screamed and cried and cried and cried. We did not expect her to react that way, well that much, haha. So we are so anxious for tonight now, this is going to be such an amazing memory to make and I cant wait to see each one of their faces and reactions! 

Mabrey, definitely have faith and hope in yourself! It will happen! The trigger is very successful as you can see. It may take only one time, it may take two or three, but it will happen!! Fingers crossed for you dear!! And TNK, November is a perfect month for a birthday gift for your hubby! And it can be a birthday post to me as my birthday is in November too!!:hugs:


----------



## FaithnHope41

faithforbaby said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!! :yipee: I am so excited for you! I have tears in my eyes! I just knew this was your time as well!! :) I can't even express my happiness for you! Post those pictures girl!!! :) We can be bump buddies!!:thumbup:

SO excited we will be bump buddies!!! :yipee:


----------



## Lisasmith

Yes!!!! Congratulations honey <3 <3


----------



## bluckycharmed

Congrats FaithnHope.. so happy for you and hope tonight goes very well!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Hows everyone doing!?! Our thread has been kinda quiet treatment last day or so! Lol! Hope you all have a great day! :)


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i have 2 18mm follies, 1 on each side, we are triggering on thursday morning at 0915 :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i have 2 18mm follies, 1 on each side, we are triggering on thursday morning at 0915 :)

Good luck! Fx'd for you! 2 18mm follies is great! It's great to have one on each side.


----------



## greeneyes0279

faithforbaby said:


> Hows everyone doing!?! Our thread has been kinda quiet treatment last day or so! Lol! Hope you all have a great day! :)

I'm doing great! Found out yesterday that I'm having twins and they are measuring ahead. How are you?


----------



## Lisasmith

Twins!! How lovely :) congratulations


----------



## faithforbaby

greeneyes0279 said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone doing!?! Our thread has been kinda quiet treatment last day or so! Lol! Hope you all have a great day! :)
> 
> I'm doing great! Found out yesterday that I'm having twins and they are measuring ahead. How are you?Click to expand...

OMG!!! How fantastic!! :) I am very excited for you! Everyone keeps telling me that they think I will! :thumbup: We will see! I have my first US on Oct 8 and will be about 7 weeks3days! I cant wait! Did they find both heartbeats right away?! So happy for you! 

TNK and FaithnHope, you still here?! :)


----------



## faithforbaby

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> i have 2 18mm follies, 1 on each side, we are triggering on thursday morning at 0915 :)

Hey! I had ONE 18mm follicle visible, and I got my BFP! Good luck!!!! :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

faithforbaby said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone doing!?! Our thread has been kinda quiet treatment last day or so! Lol! Hope you all have a great day! :)
> 
> I'm doing great! Found out yesterday that I'm having twins and they are measuring ahead. How are you?Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!! How fantastic!! :) I am very excited for you! Everyone keeps telling me that they think I will! :thumbup: We will see! I have my first US on Oct 8 and will be about 7 weeks3days! I cant wait! Did they find both heartbeats right away?! So happy for you!
> 
> TNK and FaithnHope, you still here?! :)Click to expand...


No, wasn't quite far along Enough to see heartbeats. I go tomorrow for another ultrasound. Praying I see them tomorrow.


----------



## faithforbaby

You will be in my prayers tonight. I hope you see them beating strong and fast!! :thumbup:


----------



## TNK

Greeneyes congratulations! What wonderful news to find out not only have you been blessed with a pregnancy but you'll be double blessed with twins! \\:D/ I cant wait to find out if they are going to be boys or girls or one of each!!!! Any name ideas yet? 

Mrs.Mabrey I will have my fingers crossed for you! I hope you get your BFP this month...Keep this good thing going!!! 

I'm still around....I've been caught up in a project I started working on to get my mind off the wait until my IUI...Which btw girls is my last attempt at having a baby...The husband and I talked, well mostly me and we've decided we've been through enough...If it doesn't work then we are going to stop trying....With doctors...We'll stop trying with the help of the doctor....We'll be :sex: of course...LMAO! But uh yeah its hard....Its been a tough road and my last cycle was just to much.....


----------



## greeneyes0279

TNK said:


> Greeneyes congratulations! What wonderful news to find out not only have you been blessed with a pregnancy but you'll be double blessed with twins! \\:D/ I cant wait to find out if they are going to be boys or girls or one of each!!!! Any name ideas yet?
> 
> Mrs.Mabrey I will have my fingers crossed for you! I hope you get your BFP this month...Keep this good thing going!!!
> 
> I'm still around....I've been caught up in a project I started working on to get my mind off the wait until my IUI...Which btw girls is my last attempt at having a baby...The husband and I talked, well mostly me and we've decided we've been through enough...If it doesn't work then we are going to stop trying....With doctors...We'll stop trying with the help of the doctor....We'll be :sex: of course...LMAO! But uh yeah its hard....Its been a tough road and my last cycle was just to much.....

We have 1 boy name we agreed on a long time ago and so far no girl names. My best friend had a dream before I got preggo that I was gonna have twin girls. She always right with her dreams. I would love to have a boy.


----------



## FaithnHope41

greeneyes0279 said:


> faithforbaby said:
> 
> 
> Hows everyone doing!?! Our thread has been kinda quiet treatment last day or so! Lol! Hope you all have a great day! :)
> 
> I'm doing great! Found out yesterday that I'm having twins and they are measuring ahead. How are you?Click to expand...

That is amazing!!! Congratatulations!!! Can't wait to hear what the sex of the two are. Keeping you and your little ones in my prayers! :)


----------



## FaithnHope41

Faithforbaby, I am here! It has been a crazy busy week for me. And so exciting might I add! Went in for my BETA, my hcg levels were at 745 on Tuesday this week which is right where they want me to be! We have our first Ultrasound on Oct. 26 which I will be right around 9 1/2 weeks! This is still so surreal to me. I am on cloud 9 and hubby and I couldn't be more happy! Hope all is well with you girls!! :)


----------



## Lisasmith

That's a great level! Awesome news :happydance:


----------



## faithforbaby

Ahh! I get to have my US 1 week from today!! Come on days...hurry up already!! :)


----------



## faithforbaby

FaithnHope41 said:


> Faithforbaby, I am here! It has been a crazy busy week for me. And so exciting might I add! Went in for my BETA, my hcg levels were at 745 on Tuesday this week which is right where they want me to be! We have our first Ultrasound on Oct. 26 which I will be right around 9 1/2 weeks! This is still so surreal to me. I am on cloud 9 and hubby and I couldn't be more happy! Hope all is well with you girls!! :)

WoohoO!! 745 is awesome!!! :) :thumbup: 

Any morning sickness yet, anyone?!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Yes, I'm so :sick: It's all day and night. Gotta start my zofran today.


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

I went back for my scan and one of my follicles shrank and concaved...the other grew to 23mm! my lining increased from 7mm up to 10.2 mm! we triggered on the 27th and im sure i ovulated the morning of the 28th! i have been testing out the trigger and it seems it has gone negative on me now. im testing sunday @10DPO. 
greeneyes: twins :shock: did your OH almost faint?! all mine keeps talking about is how afraid he is of multiples :wacko:


----------



## greeneyes0279

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> I went back for my scan and one of my follicles shrank and concaved...the other grew to 23mm! my lining increased from 7mm up to 10.2 mm! we triggered on the 27th and im sure i ovulated the morning of the 28th! i have been testing out the trigger and it seems it has gone negative on me now. im testing sunday @10DPO.
> greeneyes: twins :shock: did your OH almost faint?! all mine keeps talking about is how afraid he is of multiples :wacko:

Fx'd you get your BFP! Dh was hoping it was twins. He's excited!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi ladies mind if I join?:flower:

I go in tomorrow for a scan and hoping there are some follies so I can trigger and perhaps get a bfp in october!
Greeneyes my dh wants multiples too:wacko:... I will be happy with any little healthy heartbeat! 

Reading yalls posts gives me hopes. We have gone in for scans before but this is my first time since my ovarian drilling that we will be going with any hope. my fingers are crossed!

Mrs M I hope :spermy: catches the eggie and that you get your BFP this month! if I have some follies I will only be a few days behind you!


----------



## greeneyes0279

bluckycharmed said:


> Hi ladies mind if I join?:flower:
> 
> I go in tomorrow for a scan and hoping there are some follies so I can trigger and perhaps get a bfp in october!
> Greeneyes my dh wants multiples too:wacko:... I will be happy with any little healthy heartbeat!
> 
> Reading yalls posts gives me hopes. We have gone in for scans before but this is my first time since my ovarian drilling that we will be going with any hope. my fingers are crossed!
> 
> Mrs M I hope :spermy: catches the eggie and that you get your BFP this month! if I have some follies I will only be a few days behind you!


Welcome!


----------



## faithforbaby

bluckycharmed said:


> Hi ladies mind if I join?:flower:
> 
> I go in tomorrow for a scan and hoping there are some follies so I can trigger and perhaps get a bfp in october!
> Greeneyes my dh wants multiples too:wacko:... I will be happy with any little healthy heartbeat!
> 
> Reading yalls posts gives me hopes. We have gone in for scans before but this is my first time since my ovarian drilling that we will be going with any hope. my fingers are crossed!
> 
> Mrs M I hope :spermy: catches the eggie and that you get your BFP this month! if I have some follies I will only be a few days behind you!

You will love this tread! :) Lots of positive vibes!! Welcome! 


Greeneyes! 3 more days!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Had my scan today... nothing substantial on my left ovary but on my right I had 2 follies- one was 12mm and the other was 13.5mm... still a little small but I am scheduled back on Thursday to recheck. Hoping they do some growing so I can use my trigger on Thursday! Before my OD, my follies never responded at all to the clomid so I am quite pleased :)


----------



## TNK

bluckycharmed Hello and Welcome!! Good luck on your rescan :D 

My update is I have cancelled my IUI instead I am going to do another round of injections and this time I am going to :sex: a few hours after my trigger shot like faithnhope did and I hope I will get the same results she did! Please keep your fingers crossed and I promise to keep you girls in my prayers! 

I've had a few bad days but I refuse to spiral down! 

Greeneyes my mother in law took fertility pills and got pregnant with twins one of which is my husband so its always been a topic for us since we've been TTC. I've got 2 girl names picked out and 2 boy names. So I'm covered! LOL!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Tnk did you start your new cycle hun? fx for you this time I hope that you get your BFP!!! DH and I have decided to postpone IUI as long as we can... wont even be something we consider until the middle or end of next year. Keep your head up and never spiral down!

My dh actually wants twins... I dont think I would mind them either... but to be honest I will be happy with a healthy solo baby or anything. fx for larger follicles tomorrow!


----------



## TNK

bluckycharmed The fertility specialist I am seeing has me do 3 weeks of birth control then start the injections over again. So right now I am on week two with two more pills left to take. I feel really good about our chances this time :D The IUI is the last thing we want to do. We get one per lifetime with our insurance so we want to make it count and not rush into it. 

I will keep my fingers crossed for you and your follicles! I see by your signature you've been through a lot. I hope you get a BFP this month! 
Also see your from South Carolina! I go down there once a year to vacation near Hilton Head island. My husband's twin owns a house in Bluffton so we stay there for free! :thumbup:


----------



## bluckycharmed

TNK how come the fs has you do birth control? I have seen a few people whos docs do that but I have never really understood why :shrug:

I used to live in Bluffton for 2 years... I was a store manager at the Best Buy..I hated living there though... I think visiting would have been fine but living there was a nightmare! I was born and raised in Myrtle Beach so I love the ocean but unfortunately I am a few hours away in Columbia now. Cant complain though... moved here for work, met my now husband, and started school... moving here is the best thing to happen to me!

Yea I have been through a bit with TTC... I was also previously married and my ex and I went through about a year of ttc that I dont have listed...but that obviously wasnt meant to be. 

I feel really good about this cycle too. I go in for my scan in about an hour and I really REALLY hope there is some progress with my follicles...will keep you posted!

Have a good day!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Well good news from the doc today. I will be using the trigger tonight at about 9pm the :sex: time... I soooooooooooo hope this is the month for me...


----------



## greeneyes0279

bluckycharmed said:


> Well good news from the doc today. I will be using the trigger tonight at about 9pm the :sex: time... I soooooooooooo hope this is the month for me...

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## TNK

bluckycharmed Other women take birth control because they have cysts and the birth control helps take care of that. Mine on the other hand said he likes to restart my body before doing the injections and he added that he doesn't like to hop women up on hormones month after month so the birth control helps with that also. The more I tell people the more it sounds stupid but I have to trust that he knows what he's doing. 

Haha! Bought the cell phone I am using now at the best buy down there! I understand why you didn't love living there.. Its nice to visit but I wouldn't live there. I like being close to the island and being close to Savannah thats where me and my husband spend most of our time. Oh and Tybee too! Although last year we got a ticket for parking and the office wrote on it in big letters there is no more free parking on the weekends! WTF? 
I pass through Columbia on my way down. It seems like a nice place :D 

I've been trying for 5 years. We did a year of NTNP and then we tried for two years and then in 2011 we got the doctors involved and here we are in year 5.....lol.....

YAY!!!! Thats really good news!!! Enjoy your night :haha: :winkwink: And lots and LOTS of baby dust!!!!!! Good luck!


----------



## bluckycharmed

I understand the bc thing now thanks! 

Well we :sex: last night and used soft cups and pre-seed. I put a little pre seed in the softcup bc we dont typically use any kind of lubricant (sorry if tmi)... Today I got the DARKEST opt I have ever had and it got me so excited! I REALLY hope this is my month! I am cooking a nice romantic dinner for tonight and gonna try to get him in the mood big time! 
Ya know, even though i know that the DH really wants a baby, I can tell that he is experiencing more pressure when it comes to performing... I just hope it doesnt effect the quality of :spermy: Guess time will tell! FX!

Hope yall are doing good!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

bluckycharmed said:


> I understand the bc thing now thanks!
> 
> Well we :sex: last night and used soft cups and pre-seed. I put a little pre seed in the softcup bc we dont typically use any kind of lubricant (sorry if tmi)... Today I got the DARKEST opt I have ever had and it got me so excited! I REALLY hope this is my month! I am cooking a nice romantic dinner for tonight and gonna try to get him in the mood big time!
> Ya know, even though i know that the DH really wants a baby, I can tell that he is experiencing more pressure when it comes to performing... I just hope it doesnt effect the quality of :spermy: Guess time will tell! FX!
> 
> Hope yall are doing good!!

Good luck! I don't know if you know this but hcg will show up on opk's cause hcg and lh are identical. 

Hope the :spermy: catch the eggy! :dust::dust:


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yea my doc told me that but it still feels really good to have one that dark


----------



## greeneyes0279

bluckycharmed said:


> Yea my doc told me that but it still feels really good to have one that dark

It does. I took opk's and hpt's the morning after doing the trigger shot.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Did you take IC HPTs until they went neg so you knew that it was out of your system?


----------



## greeneyes0279

I did and unfortunately for me it stayed in my system for 13 days.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Most women though its gone by 7 to 10 days after


----------



## bluckycharmed

I think I'll start on Sunday taking my ICs till its gone but with my luck it'll be 13 days like you. I can't put into words how much I hope this works..


----------



## greeneyes0279

Fx'd it works for you!


----------



## bluckycharmed

DH will be home in 2 hours and we will BD in about 3... Should I take a mucinex??


----------



## greeneyes0279

Yes


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ok I took one... think I should still use the softcups and pre-seed? or is that over doing it?


----------



## bluckycharmed

Greeneyes- just wanted to say that the mucinex def made a noticeable difference!:thumbup:


----------



## greeneyes0279

Yay! It def works.


----------



## faithforbaby

Greeneyes! Been thinking about your scan?! Any news!? :)


----------



## bluckycharmed

Okay... This is officially gonna be the longest tww ever...


----------



## greeneyes0279

bluckycharmed said:


> Okay... This is officially gonna be the longest tww ever...

The tww is torturous!


----------



## greeneyes0279

faithforbaby said:


> Greeneyes! Been thinking about your scan?! Any news!? :)

Saw both heartbeats! Baby b is behind though. Baby a is great.


----------



## bluckycharmed

How am I gonna survive 2 weeks?? I think I'm gonna test every other day until they go neg then see if it goes pos... No way I can actually wait the full 2 weeks


----------



## greeneyes0279

bluckycharmed said:


> How am I gonna survive 2 weeks?? I think I'm gonna test every other day until they go neg then see if it goes pos... No way I can actually wait the full 2 weeks

I never could either. I was always poas!


----------



## bluckycharmed

What do you mean baby B is behind? so good to see 2 heartbeats though :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

bluckycharmed said:


> What do you mean baby B is behind? so good to see 2 heartbeats though :)

On Friday the 28th of sept, baby b measured 6w0d and a week later on oct 5th baby b measured 6w4d. Didn't grow much.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Ohh ok I got ya


----------



## faithforbaby

greeneyes0279 said:


> bluckycharmed said:
> 
> 
> What do you mean baby B is behind? so good to see 2 heartbeats though :)
> 
> On Friday the 28th of sept, baby b measured 6w0d and a week later on oct 5th baby b measured 6w4d. Didn't grow much.Click to expand...

I think all will be well :) Baby B is just going to be the runt of the two :winkwink: All will be fine, I feel confidently for you!


----------



## faithforbaby

I had my first ultra sound today :) What an amazing feeling! There was one little peanut in there, and we had a nice strong heart beat. The Dr. was VERY pleased with the way everything measured and looked. :thumbup:We even got to see our LO move around! Soooo amazing! I get to go back in three weeks and have one more US before being released to my gyno :) Hope everyone is feeling great!! :happydance:

Already so in love with my little peanut (<-- that is what my dad called me) :baby:


----------



## greeneyes0279

faithforbaby said:


> I had my first ultra sound today :) What an amazing feeling! There was one little peanut in there, and we had a nice strong heart beat. The Dr. was VERY pleased with the way everything measured and looked. :thumbup:We even got to see our LO move around! Soooo amazing! I get to go back in three weeks and have one more US before being released to my gyno :) Hope everyone is feeling great!! :happydance:
> 
> Already so in love with my little peanut (<-- that is what my dad called me) :baby:

Yay for seeing baby!


----------



## FaithnHope41

faithforbaby said:


> I had my first ultra sound today :) What an amazing feeling! There was one little peanut in there, and we had a nice strong heart beat. The Dr. was VERY pleased with the way everything measured and looked. :thumbup:We even got to see our LO move around! Soooo amazing! I get to go back in three weeks and have one more US before being released to my gyno :) Hope everyone is feeling great!! :happydance:
> 
> Already so in love with my little peanut (<-- that is what my dad called me) :baby:

That's great!!! I can't even begin to imagine how wonderful that feeling was for both you and greeneyes!! 

Sorry I have been away from the computer gals! I have been so tied up with choreography the past couple weeks and I am so tired all the time.

Morning sickness is starting to get me :( I haven't actually gotten sick yet but I have felt like it for the past week. I am having trouble eating because smells and certain foods are making me feel terrible. And oh can I say how bad my boobs still hurt?! I feel like they are going to burst! :huh:

Two more weeks til my first U/S! I am so excited and looking forward to it. I can't wait to see my little pea! 

TNK- I hope everything works out this coming round for you!! Try bding the night you get the trigger, and a couple times more the next day and the following. I truly think hubby and I timed it perfectly. I know exactly which date we conceived! 

Hope you ladies are all doing well and feeling well!! :hugs:


----------



## FaithnHope41

BTW, Welcome Bluckycharm!! FX'd for you!!! Our thread seems to be a very lucky one, fyi! ;)


----------



## greeneyes0279

My nausea is bad some days and not so bad other days.


----------



## FaithnHope41

greeneyes0279 said:


> My nausea is bad some days and not so bad other days.

I feel ya! Today I felt fine at work, but about an hour after I got home, I thought I was going to be sick. So weird!


----------



## bluckycharmed

faithforbaby YAYY for seeing the LO! I cant imagine! I will probably get emotional and cry the first time I see our little miracle!

Thanks faithnhope... I hope it is as lucky for me as it has been for you!

I tested this am with a IC HPT and it was almost negative so I think the trigger is just about out of my system.


----------



## FaithnHope41

FX'd for you!! Positive vibes!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## bluckycharmed

4 dpo today....noticed early this afternoon I have an abundance of white creamy cm...way more than ever before...I wonder if it means anything??


----------



## faithforbaby

That's what I noticed just prior to bfp! GL!!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

So I think my trigger is out of my system... took a test and it was neg today. When is the soonest I can get my bfp now if I am pg? I had a nice temp rise this am...hope it stays high tomorrow... do you think it is a good sign if it does? This wait is killing me. I am 6DPO, 7DPT now so I have another week. The suspense is killing me.


----------



## bluckycharmed

7DPO, 8DPT today. Another temp spike. Hoping that its a good sign. Still lots of creamy lotiony cm... much more than usual. Had a bad breakout on my face yesterday which is really weird for me to have, and my nips are pretty sensitive. I really hope these are real symptoms and that this is my cycle. I tested today with fmu and the trigger is completely gone. Guess over the next few days I will know if it worked.


----------



## greeneyes0279

I would wait till 9 dpo to start testing. Some women can see pos tests at 8dpo.


----------



## FaithnHope41

Yes I would probably wait a bit too. I tested the trigger out of my system at 7dpo and didn't retest until 16dpo. Doctor told me to wait until 5 days passed my missed period for the most accurate results. Well I test 3 days after my missed period and I got my bfp. The longer you wait the darker the line will be if you are. But if you are, it will prob start showing up anywhere around day 10 or 11. Good luck dear!!


----------



## bluckycharmed

Hi girls... so this am I was 9 DPO and took a test and got the photo below... very faint but there! I am testing again tomorrow at 10dpo and if it is darker then I know this is the real deal!
 



Attached Files:







photo (1).JPG
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## bluckycharmed

This is the other one
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good line for 9 dpo. Hope it's darker today


----------



## bluckycharmed

Had blood work today and dr confirmed this is my BFP! I am soooo excited!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## faithforbaby

Congrats bluckycharmed!!! Sticky dust to ya!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

faithforbaby said:


> Congrats bluckycharmed!!! Sticky dust to ya!!

How are you doing? I had to get on zofran due to vomiting all day and its working wonders. I can eat now.


----------



## faithforbaby

Doing good! I get sick mostly at night time ...very deacreased appetite as well. I get full sooooo quick! Feeling like I am really bloated lol, almost as though I am just about to show :) I can't wait!


----------



## greeneyes0279

I'm already showing. My lower belly is hard. I found 1 of babies heartbeat on my doppler today. It was music to my ears.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Yea for heartbeat!! I went in for my 2nd blood test today and should get the results later... hoping my betas are looking good! 

When did yall start to get morning sickness? I havnt had any yet (knock on wood) just very tired, hungry, and lots of heartburn!


----------



## greeneyes0279

My sickness hit in my 6th week


----------



## FaithnHope41

Congratulations bluckycharm!! Told you this thread was good luck!! I knew it would work for you and prayed for you gal!! Congratulations! 

We had our first sonogram today. Saw our little peanut and heard the heartbeat for the first time. The heartbeat just melted my heart!! Absolutely the most amazing feeling I have had to date. I love my little one so much already and can't wait to meet he or she!! 

BTW, we found out we had two corpuses. Would have been twins, our other baby didn't form correctly. :( 

BUT I have one healthy baby and I thank God for giving them to me!!

Hope you are all well bump buddies!!


----------



## FaithnHope41

I haven't gotten sick at all. I feel queezy all the time though. My appetite has been really funky. I can't eat much and some of my favorite food are so gross to me right now. Smells are playing a huge role in what I choose to eat!! However, crackers and Sprite seem to be helping me out.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Yay for seeing baby and hearing heartbeat. I have my 1st ob appt on Tuesday. I'm hoping to get an ultrasound. My re released me a week ago after my 9 week ultrasound. Babies were doing great.


----------



## FaithnHope41

That's wonderful!! I hope you get to get your ultrasound soon!! You will love it!!! Glad to hear both babies are doing well!!


----------



## faithforbaby

Had my second ultrasound today! Baby looks great :)He/she was moving all over the place!!! Wiggle worm! HR 160s and music to our ears! I still have decreased appetite and know to stop eating when my brain tells me I am full :) No vomit yet..thank goodness! Sorry I have been away for a while! So nice to hear from everyone again :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

That's awesome! I have my 1st ob appt tomorrow and am hoping she orders an ultrasound.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Just wanted to post an update... had a scan yesterday and its TWINS!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats! How are you feeling? I'm still dealing with ms, but it's better.


----------



## faithforbaby

bluckycharmed said:


> Just wanted to post an update... had a scan yesterday and its TWINS!!!

Congratulations!!! :) :thumbup:


----------



## elina

i am so irresistible to join this thread and registered now during lunch break in office...it gives immense hope and i feel so optimistic here. first congratulations to all who had BFP :) 
i have been reading each and every post here...feels good. 
me(31), DH(34) started TTC in Feb '12. Got our first natural BFP on 11th Aug '12, but the happiness was not meant to stick long. Miscarried on 26th Aug.
Then this month I was put on clomid CD3-7, then had an u/s on CD10(5th Nov). One good follicle was found. Had a trigger shot on CD10 5PM. As per doctor's suggestion, we BD'ed on CD11 night, CD12 morning, CD12 night. I had cramps on CD12 (7th Nov, hope Ovulation!!!!). If it was O, then I'm 6DPO and 8DPT. this wait really have been very long. Feeling very impatient, this thread keeps me occupied the whole day. Let's see what happens...


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good luck Elina! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## greeneyes0279

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## elina

greeneyes0279 said:


> Good luck Elina! Hope you get your BFP!

Thank you!! and its exciting to think about twins :happydance:


----------



## faithforbaby

Fingers crossed for you Elina! This is a good thread, and welcome! Keep us updated!

As for me I am doing great! We have an u/s scheduled for Dec 5 and I will be 16 weeks. We *might* be able to find out baby's sex! Fingers crossed! :thumbup: As I am approaching week 13 I have been feeling pretty good. I am getting my energy back and actually getting ready to go for a run :) :happydance: How is everyone else doing?!


----------



## greeneyes0279

You should be able to find out unless baby's legs are crossed. I'm gonna attempt to find out at my 15 week us.


----------



## elina

faithforbaby said:


> Fingers crossed for you Elina! This is a good thread, and welcome! Keep us updated!
> 
> As for me I am doing great! We have an u/s scheduled for Dec 5 and I will be 16 weeks. We *might* be able to find out baby's sex! Fingers crossed! :thumbup: As I am approaching week 13 I have been feeling pretty good. I am getting my energy back and actually getting ready to go for a run :) :happydance: How is everyone else doing?!

Thank you :) it's great that u crossed that 12 weeks mark :happydance: ....can't wait to know ur baby's gender...god bless


----------



## MrsRayner

Wow girls, what an amazing thread. Congratulations to you all. Gives me hope. I'm on clomid round 1 (3-7) it's CD15 but still no big O. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good luck MrsRayner! Hope you O soon and get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## elina

best wishes MrsRayner...i think u will get the O soon :)


----------



## faithforbaby

Good luck MrsRayner!! Sticky dust to ya!! :)


----------



## MrsRayner

Thanks Chicas... I got the big O on CD18.. Do you think this will be too late?


----------



## greeneyes0279

MrsRayner said:


> Thanks Chicas... I got the big O on CD18.. Do you think this will be too late?

No, it's def not too late. I conceived my dd on cd17. I know of women conceiving on cd30 something.


----------



## MrsRayner

Eeeeekkk.. I'm excited greeneyes! I'm t&c #2 .. And I'm using mooncup/softcup so I've got my hopes up!


----------



## greeneyes0279

MrsRayner said:


> Eeeeekkk.. I'm excited greeneyes! I'm t&c #2 .. And I'm using mooncup/softcup so I've got my hopes up!

Hope you get a beautiful BFP!


----------



## faithforbaby

Greeneyes, any news on your gender scan? When do you go for it?! Been thinking about you all! :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

faithforbaby said:


> Greeneyes, any news on your gender scan? When do you go for it?! Been thinking about you all! :)

I booked a private gender scan for dec 7th. I'm unfortunately having problems with this pregnancy and am gonna be on bed rest for most of my pregnancy. I'm having tons of cramps and contractions. I'm huge for 1. I look 6 months along already. Go in my journal, I have belly pics and scan pics of babies.


----------



## faithforbaby

How is everyone doing!?!? We are all getting close! It has been a while since I have been logged on. VERY BUSY! Can't wait to hear from everyone!! :)


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hello there! I'm dong well. Getting huge. Check out my journal. I post a bump earlier.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Thats not a bump green, its a mountain :haha:


----------



## greeneyes0279

bluckycharmed said:


> Thats not a bump green, its a mountain :haha:

:rofl: yes, it is.


----------



## highhopes0429

Hi ladies! I know this post is super old, but I had a blast reading through all the pages and just wanted to chime in, secretly hoping some of this baby dust will rub off on me!:rofl: I've never read a thread more lucky than this one. A little about me; I've been TTC for about 2 years. My doc suspects I have adenomyosis. The hubby is perfectly healthy. Currently, we're on our third round of clomid (100mg) w/HCG trigger shot. Today I am 1dpo. I'm really hoping and praying for a BFP this cycle. We've been pregnant once, but that was very short-lived. We so desperately want to be parents. So the TWW begins and I feel really good about it, especially after posting on this thread!:fool: Wish me luck = )


----------



## greeneyes0279

Good luck! :dust:


----------



## bluckycharmed

I hope your tww flies by and you have a sticky bean at the end! Good luck!


----------



## highhopes0429

I'm so happy you ladies replied! Thank you! I will keep you guys updated on any symptoms I have throughout these long 2 weeks. I feel really good this month. = )


----------



## highhopes0429

I have a question ladies! I had the HCG trigger shot on 10-04 and I felt the ovulation pains on 10-06. Well, I'm still having pains in my ovaries (feels like ovulation...still) and an intense amount of pressure in my rectum area. Any ideas what this could be? How long do you ovulate? Am I 3dpo or not?


----------



## greeneyes0279

highhopes0429 said:


> I have a question ladies! I had the HCG trigger shot on 10-04 and I felt the ovulation pains on 10-06. Well, I'm still having pains in my ovaries (feels like ovulation...still) and an intense amount of pressure in my rectum area. Any ideas what this could be? How long do you ovulate? Am I 3dpo or not?

Sounds like you may have had more than 1 egg to release. That and the fact that your ovaries swell big from the meds. You may be cramping from ovulation and your ovaries being swollen. I think your 3dpo. The trigger makes you O anywhere from 12-48 ours after you take it.


----------



## highhopes0429

greeneyes0279 said:


> highhopes0429 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question ladies! I had the HCG trigger shot on 10-04 and I felt the ovulation pains on 10-06. Well, I'm still having pains in my ovaries (feels like ovulation...still) and an intense amount of pressure in my rectum area. Any ideas what this could be? How long do you ovulate? Am I 3dpo or not?
> 
> Sounds like you may have had more than 1 egg to release. That and the fact that your ovaries swell big from the meds. You may be cramping from ovulation and your ovaries being swollen. I think your 3dpo. The trigger makes you O anywhere from 12-48 ours after you take it.Click to expand...


Thanks for replying! At my u/s I had 5 mature eggs on my left ovary, which is where I feel a bit of pain as well. Intercourse hurts, sneezing, passing gas (TMI), everything hurts. I'm also very bloated. I have this unsettled feeling in my stomach since I ovulated. I pray this is my BFP month. These meds are killing me :cry:


----------



## greeneyes0279

highhopes0429 said:


> greeneyes0279 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> highhopes0429 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question ladies! I had the HCG trigger shot on 10-04 and I felt the ovulation pains on 10-06. Well, I'm still having pains in my ovaries (feels like ovulation...still) and an intense amount of pressure in my rectum area. Any ideas what this could be? How long do you ovulate? Am I 3dpo or not?
> 
> Sounds like you may have had more than 1 egg to release. That and the fact that your ovaries swell big from the meds. You may be cramping from ovulation and your ovaries being swollen. I think your 3dpo. The trigger makes you O anywhere from 12-48 ours after you take it.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying! At my u/s I had 5 mature eggs on my left ovary, which is where I feel a bit of pain as well. Intercourse hurts, sneezing, passing gas (TMI), everything hurts. I'm also very bloated. I have this unsettled feeling in my stomach since I ovulated. I pray this is my BFP month. These meds are killing me :cry:Click to expand...


:hugs: I totally understand how you feel. I've ovulated 5 eggs at one time with an iui cycle last year and it was super painful for several days after. I didn't conceive though due to my poor egg quality. Hope you get your BFP! You def have a good chance with 5 eggs.


----------



## highhopes0429

Thank you! How many rounds of clomid did you do before getting your BFP?


----------



## greeneyes0279

highhopes0429 said:


> Thank you! How many rounds of clomid did you do before getting your BFP?

My re wouldn't prescribe me clomid. I did 4 rounds of femara and got preggo on 4th try but miscarried. Did 3 rounds of follistim after that with no luck and moved on to ivf due to my poor egg quality.


----------



## highhopes0429

I'm not familiar with Femara. What does it do?


----------



## greeneyes0279

highhopes0429 said:


> I'm not familiar with Femara. What does it do?

Same as clomid but with less side effects and doesn't thin the lining like clomid can do.


----------



## highhopes0429

I wasn't aware that Clomid can thin your lining... I think I might asked to be switched if this cycle isn't my BFP. Thanks for that info!


----------



## highhopes0429

Hubby went out and bought FRERs today and had me test. To my surprise, it was a faint BFP. I'm 8dpo today 10dpt and don't want to get sooo excited because I know there's a possibility its the trigger shot. What do you ladies think?


----------



## bluckycharmed

I got first faint at 9dpo (that's the earliest I tested)... I would test again tomorrow if it's darker it's a bfp and if it lighter or gone could be trigger.... fx for bfp!!!!!!!!


----------



## highhopes0429

Thanks Blucky! I'll test again in the a.m and let you know, pray for me = )


----------



## bluckycharmed

I hope it's the real deal!!!


----------



## highhopes0429

Me too! It's been a long 2 years! My husband is already overjoyed, but I keep telling him "not yet". I love seeing him so excited about this though. I'm gonna be doing a lot of FXing and praying tonight! I hope this is our time for a :baby:


----------



## greeneyes0279

FX'd for ya! :dust: Hope it's your BFP!


----------



## highhopes0429

Thank you! : )


----------



## highhopes0429

POAS this morning and got another BFP! It's definitely not lighter, but not much darker. Do I get excited?


----------



## greeneyes0279

highhopes0429 said:


> POAS this morning and got another BFP! It's definitely not lighter, but not much darker. Do I get excited?

If it's darker then it's a BFP! Can you post a pic of them?


----------



## highhopes0429

I tried to take a pic with my phone, which is the only camera I have and it's not picking up the lines.


----------



## bluckycharmed

Look on the first page of my preg journal (link in signature) theres a pic of my profressing bfp to compare


----------



## bluckycharmed

Pics taken out door show up better if you wanna give that a try


----------



## greeneyes0279

highhopes0429 said:


> I tried to take a pic with my phone, which is the only camera I have and it's not picking up the lines.

Did you test today?


----------



## highhopes0429

I did! The line is barely there : /


----------



## greeneyes0279

highhopes0429 said:


> I did! The line is barely there : /

:hugs: How many dpo are you?


----------



## highhopes0429

I'm 9/10 dpo today.


----------



## anny0412

Hi ladies,

Feeling positive after reading all about you.I m ttc from 2 year but not get luck :nope: this month a took climid 50mg from day 3 to 7.Did follicle scan and found 2 follicle one in right and one in left both are of 22mm same day my doc give me trigger shot on 21 oct and schedule a appt for the next day for IUI date 22oct.now I m on 2ww..feeling nervousfinger crossed.all the best to u all:thumbup:


----------



## greeneyes0279

anny0412 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Feeling positive after reading all about you.I m ttc from 2 year but not get luck :nope: this month a took climid 50mg from day 3 to 7.Did follicle scan and found 2 follicle one in right and one in left both are of 22mm same day my doc give me trigger shot on 21 oct and schedule a appt for the next day for IUI date 22oct.now I m on 2ww..feeling nervousfinger crossed.all the best to u all:thumbup:

Good Luck! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## anny0412

hoping for it...feeling little bit cramping from yesterday.I dnt know what will be happen...finger's crossed :wacko:


----------



## highhopes0429

anny0412 said:


> hoping for it...feeling little bit cramping from yesterday.I dnt know what will be happen...finger's crossed :wacko:

Good luck! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## anny0412

Thanks high hope what abt u ?
finger crossed for all of u :winkwink:


----------



## anny0412

congrats to u for ur BFP


----------



## anny0412

hey bluckycharmed con rats for the Twins


----------



## anny0412

greeneyes0279 said:


> How's everyone else doing?

hey just waiting for get my BFP....today is my day 7 after the IUI,it was done on 22 oct...I checked but I got BFN...may be its too early...i very nervous :wacko:


----------



## anny0412

highhopes0429 said:


> Hi ladies! I know this post is super old, but I had a blast reading through all the pages and just wanted to chime in, secretly hoping some of this baby dust will rub off on me!:rofl: I've never read a thread more lucky than this one. A little about me; I've been TTC for about 2 years. My doc suspects I have adenomyosis. The hubby is perfectly healthy. Currently, we're on our third round of clomid (100mg) w/HCG trigger shot. Today I am 1dpo. I'm really hoping and praying for a BFP this cycle. We've been pregnant once, but that was very short-lived. We so desperately want to be parents. So the TWW begins and I feel really good about it, especially after posting on this thread!:fool: Wish me luck = )


Good luck to u :thumbup:


----------



## FaithnHope41

Never thought I would be going back to a thread I started over six years ago, but here I am in the same situation as I was six years ago while TTC baby #1. We are currently TTC baby #3 (had our sweet surprise baby #2 on our own in 2015) and are on our 5th round of treatment. This cycle is the first we were able to trigger. Last month did not hav any mature follies, but we had one very mature one on Monday this week so they triggered that morning. We BD'd three times, one each of the past three days. I definitely feel like I ovulated. Had some minor cramping but nothing too bad. So now we start the waiting game. I go in for my progesterone test next Thursday (day 21 of my cycle). Hopefully we will receive good numbers from that and then we will either wait to test or start a new cycle. 

If anyone else is triggering or TTC, please feel free to chat here! I am praying we all get our BFPs this round! <3 Lots of love to you all!


----------



## Dream143r

good luck!


----------



## Kwind

I just triggered last night! Iui #1 tomorrow.


----------



## TTCRainbow7

Hi FaithnHope! I just read through this whole thread and it has given me so much hope! We have been trying for about 7 years now, got pregnant a year and a half ago, heard a strong heartbeat and lost the baby at 8 weeks. We are now trying for our rainbow baby! I have done two follicle studies, one of them today and they looked great! We did a trigger shot, 10,000 HCG today with the doctor and go in for our first IUI in the morning. I am hoping all the baby dust from this post rubs off on me! Thank you for sharing your journey! I hope all is going well for you!


----------

